# Anyone with a Cento Uno XL? How is Head Tube Stiffness?



## kreyszig (May 2, 2006)

Hi,

I am about to get a Willier Cento Uno SL in X-large. Anyone with one here? How is the stiffness of the head tube? I am asking because it got a 19.4cm head tube height compared to 15.9cm for the large. None of the bike shops in my area have either a large or x-large frame, but I just come back from a fitting session where I tried the geometry of both the x-large and the large and we determined that the x-large fits quite a bit better. With the large, the drop would be 14 cm, which is quite a bit high for longer rides. With the x-large the drop is 10.5 cm. I am not that tall (5' 11.25"), but I have a 35in inseam and long arms as well (the distance between the centre of the BB and the saddle top is 80cm on my bike)

Thanks!


----------



## bikesinmud (Jan 1, 2005)

stiff, you bet. I'm even running PRO integrated bar/stem, which is also very stiff but at the same time compliant. 
comfy, you bet.
get the proper size and you won't regret it. 
my last bike was a system six, not a real good comparo as the c'dale road like a lumber wagon.


----------

